#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Criar dominio (Gratuito)

## fabianosms

Saudacoes comunidade under e demais....

Uma vez eu li (nao lembro onde) um artigo sobre criar dominio gratuito, tinha o end dos sites pra registrar e obter o dns e tudo mais....

Pergunto,
alguem sabe de algum parecido? e queira por gentileza compartilar a informacao....

Desde ja agradeco pelas respostas....

----------


## fabianosms

Ok galera,, muito obrigado pela atencao,,, mas ja encontrei

a quem interessar...
Cadastre-se em um site que tenha um serviço de DNS gratuito, existem várias opções pela web. As que recomendadas são: 
www.zoneedit.com 
www.minidns.net

abraco

----------


## barata_branca

ai bocao, larga de ser infantil, se ninguem respondeu e pq nao sabe... 
F L W!!!

----------


## barata_branca

> ai bocao, larga de ser infantil, se ninguem respondeu e pq nao sabe... 
> F L W!!!



 :Evil:  

vc foi EXTREMAMENTE indelicado com um colega que estava (está) fazendo o favor de nos apresentar uma informação que NÃO SABIAMOS MESMO. Não se tem como classificar a sua grosseria.

Pesquise (google) o significado de netiquette e como se comportar na Internet. Não é pelo fato de vc não ver a outra pessoa que isso te autoriza a ser mal educado.

Cresça.

----------


## barata_branca verdadeiro

é galera... acho q vou ter q criar um padrão de criptologia para o meu nick.. pq o maneh ai em cima ateh copiar o meu nick copiou! tem kra q nao tem personalidade e fica querendo ser os outros... cresca vc rapaiz, o kra INSINUOU que ninguem quis passar a informação...vc acha q akele "mto obrigado pela atenção" nao teve um fundo de malicia??? vc é um doido.. vai se tratar em algum psiquiatra... q pena q o pinel foi desativado, se nao eu conseguia uma vaga la pra vc .... se vc nao eh doido isso eh falta de namorada... 
F L W!!!

----------


## fabianosms

E o seguinte ô,

aquele muito obrigado pela atencao, foi voltado aos companheiros q fizeram o favor de entar e ver do se tratava e que por uma maneira ou de outra, tiveveram a intencao de responder ou nao souberam....

deixo aqui minhas sinceras desculpas a todos com excessao de alguns, q enxergam as coisas com outros olhos, pessoas essas que ao inves de ajudar preferem ver os outros se fod.., sei que nao é o forum para discussao desse tipo mas tive q esclarecer a minha parte....




> é galera... acho q vou ter q criar um padrão de criptologia para o meu nick.. pq o maneh ai em cima ateh copiar o meu nick copiou! tem kra q nao tem personalidade e fica querendo ser os outros... cresca vc rapaiz, o kra INSINUOU que ninguem quis passar a informação...vc acha q akele "mto obrigado pela atenção" nao teve um fundo de malicia??? vc é um doido.. vai se tratar em algum psiquiatra... q pena q o pinel foi desativado, se nao eu conseguia uma vaga la pra vc .... se vc nao eh doido isso eh falta de namorada... 
> F L W!!!




aos moderadores, mais uma vez desculpem me pelo transtorno...


o que fiz foi de bom coracao,,,,

----------


## smvda

ae barata é só se loga !

----------


## Eye

Não vi nenhuma intenção ruim no comentário do fabianosms. Acho que foi um erro de interpretação muito grande que ocorreu aqui.

Barata, pq não se cadastra no site? Assim evita essas coisas...

----------


## smvda

Concordo com vc "eye" acho que foi um grande equivoco mesmo !

----------


## barata_branca

é isso ai galera... agora eh nois logado!!!  :Big Grin:  
foi malz ai heheheh... entendi outraz coisas  :Stick Out Tongue: ...
F L W!!!

----------


## smvda

beleza.

----------


## fabianosms

Caro Barata_branca, 
o reconhecimento da propria falha é muito bonito entre as pessoas, apesar de nao vermos quem esta do outro lado, muitas vezes, temos que ser humildes e abrir mao da propria razao. viu a amizade é a mesma, ok!!?

Hoje (dentre muitas outras vezes que venho observando), tivemos um grande exemplo de que uma comunidade tem força e que todos se ajudam diretamente ou indiretamente e da maneira que cada um pode, antes de finalizar, gostaria de dirigir essas singelas palavras de a todos sem excessao: PARABENS A COMUNIDADE UNDERLINUX!!! Pela uniao de seus colaboradores (usuarios).

grande abraço a todos,

----------


## dns gratis

ai tem um esquema de dns gratuito ....
o site é www.no-ip.com

esse -é o melhor que eu ja vi !!!!
tem um programinha para atualizar o seu ip automaticamente !!!

duvidas estou aqui !!!
Gledson

----------


## fabianosms

> ai tem um esquema de dns gratuito ....
> o site é www.no-ip.com
> 
> esse -é o melhor que eu ja vi !!!!
> tem um programinha para atualizar o seu ip automaticamente !!!
> 
> duvidas estou aqui !!!
> Gledson



Caro Gledson,
tive vendo tbm, achei legal, ja baixei o programinha,,,vamo ver no q da....

Agradeço pela atencao...

----------


## slice

http://www.no-ip.com nunca falhou comigo, excelente...

Slice

----------


## thiagox

Uso slackware10.. Instalei o APACHE 1.3.3 .. funcionou normal local.. tá funcionando via internet também... só tem um problema.. minha conexão eh via DHCP - Cable Modem (mas o ip demora de mudar.. em torno de 3 meses pelo que eu soube..). Eu me cadastrei no no-ip.com e instalei o programa noip2.. só que não sei instalar direito... alguem tem o link de um tutorial.. dica ?

Outra dúvida..: Como permitir o acesso via http, porta 80.. porque aqui só aceita acesso da internet em uma porta diferente da 80.. meu provedo bloqueia ou eu tenho que configurar algo para aceitar conexão por porta 80.. ?

Quem puder ajudar...

----------


## meatbone

:wink: Tudo bem,vamos la:

-fiz meu cadastro no www.superdns.com.br,
--ate o momento esta lgl...
T+
meatbone!

----------


## Alkaponi

> :wink: Tudo bem,vamos la:
> 
> -fiz meu cadastro no www.superdns.com.br,
> --ate o momento esta lgl...
> T+
> meatbone!


como funciona o superdns, e um programa que nem o no-ip

----------

